# [SOLVED] problems with frames and video on youtube



## patrickyoung

We're trying to upload a video (that we've produced) onto youtube and have it available on our site. For some reason one video worked ok but when we try to add another, we get this message: This content cannot be displayed in a frame
To help protect the security of information you enter into this website, the publisher of this content does not allow it to be displayed in a frame.

Any idea why this is how we can fix it? The video belongs to us and I'm pretty sure we havent changed any of our youtube security settings.


----------



## Laxer

*Re: problems with frames and video on youtube*

Some sites disable Frames to avoid _highjacking_ of users/cookies.

Although this is not the case, the security measures are still in place meaning we cannot use a frame.

Luckily for you we can include the video other ways then just the frame :grin:

Here are a ton of options: YouTube APIs and Tools - Google Code

Here is what I suggest using:



Code:


[MEDIA=youtube]wFullScreen[/MEDIA]

Note, You will have to change what's in *bold* to match your video.
More info: YouTube Player Demo - YouTube APIs and Tools - Google Code


----------



## patrickyoung

*Re: problems with frames and video on youtube*

I think thats done the trick. Thanks alot Laxer. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Laxer

*Re: problems with frames and video on youtube*

No problem, let me know if you run into any other problems :grin:


----------

